# Rag quilt coasters



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Yesterday, I finally decided to make me a set of rag quilt coasters. It took me about an hour to get everything cut out and sewn up. They are so pretty. I don't have a way right now to post pictures on this. But my next project is going to be a rag quilt table runner.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

rag quilt? okay. ya got me. what is it? will I find it if I google? 

i'll go find out!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, stitch me up and make me into a quilt! aren't those pretty? (I don't quilt, and rarely sew, so it's no wonder I'd not seen them before)

I think I could try that. as a coaster. do you use regular batting? or cotton only? wool only? can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Sounds neat, I am waiting on photos too.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Here the directions and pictures I used to. G&S


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

where i don't see them, i wanta see them


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Here's a link :
http://www.lovetosew.com/harvestcoasters.htm
Really cute!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here's a couple other links if you are interested.
http://www.craftsofchaddsford.com/makeragquilt.htm
http://www.lovetosew.com/ragquiltphoto.htm
http://www.tangledthread.com/fun-and-easy-rag-quilting/
http://www.craftsofchaddsford.com/raggedy9patchpillow.htm
http://www.craftsofchaddsford.com/christmasraggedytablerunner.htm


----------

